#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εκπαίδευση >  > > >  >  > Προπτυχιακά & Μεταπτυχιακά >  > > >  >  >  Μεταπτυχιακές σπουδές στον βιοκλιματικό σχεδιασμό και προοπτικές

## zozekari

Έχω κάνει ερευνητική εργασία πάνω στη Βιοκλιματιή Αρχιτεκτονική, σκέφτομαι να δηλώσω συμμετοχή σε μεταπτυχιακό πρόγραμμα του αντικειμένου αυτού, αλλά με προβληματίζει κατά πόσο μπορώ να ασχοληθώ στην Ελλάδα. Εννοώ με τις παρούσες συνθήκες κι ενώ οι επιχορηγήσεις κόβονται δραματικά, αλλά από την άλλη υπάρχει αφθονία ηλιακής ακτινοβολίας. Μήπως τελικά είναι πολύ εξειδικευμένο για τη χώρα μας?

---------- Post added at 11:05 ---------- Previous post was at 11:04 ----------

Επίσης ποιο είναι το μεταπτυχιακό του ΕΜΠ που σχετίζεται με το βιοκλιματικό σχεδιασμό κι αν γνωρίζει κανείς αν υπάρχουν δίδακτρα. Ευχαριστώ..

----------


## Xάρης

Στη θέση σου δεν θα δίσταζα ούτε στιγμή.

Καταρχήν, η Ελλάδα είναι "τελειωμένη". Τα επόμενα 10-15 χρόνια θα παλεύουμε για να επανέλθουμε στην οικονομική κατάσταση του 2007. Μακάρι βέβαια να διαψευστώ. 
Άρα θα κοιτούσα όχι μόνο εντός αλλά κυρίως εκτός Ελλάδας.
Επιπλέον, το ισχύον νομοθετικό πλαίσιο, πόσω μάλλον αυτό που θα έρθει τα επόμενα χρόνια, προβλέπει τη βαρύτητα που θα δοθεί σε βιοκλιματικές κατοικίες και κτήρια εν γένει.
Όπως και να χει, όσο εξειδικευμένο και αν είναι το αντικείμενο, όσο κακή και αν είναι η οικονομική κατάσταση, το 10% του πληθυσμού που θα συνεχίσει να χει την οικονομική άνεση θα δείχνει συνεχώς αυξανόμενο ενδιαφέρον και θα... πληρώνει.

----------


## zozekari

Σε πρώτη φάση θα ήθελα να το κυνηγήσω στην Ελλάδα και να μη βγω αμέσως στο εξωτερικό. Υπάρχει κάποιο αντίστοιχο τμήμα σε ελληνικό Πολυτεχνείο?

----------


## Xάρης

*Μεταπτυχιακές σπουδές στο ΕΜΠ*
*Μεταπτυχιακές σπουδές στο ΑΠΘ (Πολυτεχνικής Σχολής)*
*Μεταπτυχιακές σπουδές στο Πανεπιστήμιο Πατρών (Πολυτεχνικής Σχολής)*
*Μεταπτυχιακές σπουδές στο Πολυτεχνείο Κρήτης*
*Μεταπτυχιακές σπουδές στο ΕΑΠ (Σχολής Θετικών Επιστημών και Τεχνολογίας)*

----------


## Ubiquites

Ευχαριστώ και εμένα με ενδιαφέρει η βιοκλιματική αρχιτεκτονική να ασχοληθώ. Οι πληροφορίες σας ΄ταν χρήσιμες μπορώ να πω.

----------


## Αγγελικη2

Καλησπερα! Ειμαι φοιτητρια στο τελευταιο εξαμηνο της σχολης Πολιτικων Μηχανικων Τ.Ε. ενδιαφερομαι να κανω μεταπτυχιακο αμεσως μολις ορκιστω στον βιοκλιματικο και ενεργειακο σχεδιασμο. Το ΕΜΠ ξερω πως εχει μεταπτυχιακο προγραμμα πανω σε αυτο το θεμα. Εγω που ειμαι απο Τ.Ε.Ι. μπορω να το παρακολουθησω η' ειναι μονο για ΑΕΙ? Κ ποτε ξεκιναν οι αιτησεις και τα μεταπτυχιακα?

----------


## Xάρης

Κατ' αρχάς ΑΕΙ=Πανεπιστήμια+Πολυτεχνεία+ΤΕΙ.

Απ' όσο γνωρίζω, όλα αυτά τα μεταπτυχιακά των πανεπιστημίων και πολυτεχνείων της χώρας δέχονται και αποφοίτους ΤΕΙ. Στην πράξη δεν γνωρίζω αν γίνεται.

Πληροφορίες στην ιστοσελίδα του ΕΜΠ -> ΕΔΩ.

----------

